# What happens when a Goodwill van runs a stop sign?



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Nothing good! &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;










Dash cam footage...

https://im.ezgif.com/tmp/ezgif-1-92e05c670e0e.gif
I wasn't doing ride-share just heading home from work when a Goodwill van pretty much ran a stop sign making a left hand turn and hit me.

I have Geico Commercial/Rideshare hybrid coverage and they will take care of it but I will try going through Goodwill's insurer first. Hopefully it will be taken care of fairly quickly.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Nothing good! &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;
> 
> View attachment 460857
> 
> ...


Good thing you have a dashcam. I'm gonna go buy one right now. Seriously I'm already in my car. To make a long story short, I got hit by a dude that ran a red light and I didn't have a dashcam and no witnesses and he lied to the insurance investigator and my claim was denied. So I hired an attorney and I'm in the middle of this time consuming process right now. Dashcam is a very valuable tool in case of an accident


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Nothing good! &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;
> 
> View attachment 460857
> 
> ...


FREE CLOTHES FOR 10 YEARS !


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Nothing good! &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;
> 
> View attachment 460857
> 
> ...


Now your Carfax & driving record will 4Ever show "Accident" .
It might show up the next Checkr background report.
Deactivation?
I never go through insurance. But that's me, Condor: fly under the radar I always say


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The "video footage" doesn't even work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> The "video footage" doesn't even work.


" TECHNOLOGY " !


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

June132017 said:


> The "video footage" doesn't even work.


I tried to create a GIF because I drop a F-Bomb when I get hit... oh well, you have been warned... F-Bomb alert!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r36z7z8jf76iav4/0512_2020_145246_005_FR_Trimx.mp4?dl=0


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice, it doesn't get any clearer as far as fault goes. What was the driver of the van doing?


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Nice, it doesn't get any clearer as far as fault goes. What was the driver of the van doing?


 Probably looking right to see if cars are coming instead of looking left first to see if cars are coming in the first set of lanes that he has to cross and i see people do all the time and i dont understand why.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I tried to create a GIF because I drop a F-Bomb when I get hit... oh well, you have been warned... F-Bomb alert!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r36z7z8jf76iav4/0512_2020_145246_005_FR_Trimx.mp4?dl=0


That video is "offensive" ...to Goodwills insurance provider...

As it is solid proof of their being at fault.

Make sure you tell their insurance provider "making you whole" includes your pain/suffering/stress/vehicle and not just repairs.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Nothing good! &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;
> 
> View attachment 460857
> 
> ...


Make sure you get that pain and suffering $. That's a few $k in your pocket.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MoreTips said:


> Nice, it doesn't get any clearer as far as fault goes. What was the driver of the van doing?


Driver thought I was turning right... Never explained how he rolled the stop sign though! He was apologetic and didn't try to claim it wasn't his fault. Just one of those "shit happens" days I guess.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Goodwill van is a complete idiot. He stopped, then kept driving when you had the right of way. Terrible driver! Hope you dont have to pay a dime out of pocket for repairs/rentals


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone especially anyone driving people around doing Uber or Lyft needs a dashcam. I still cringe thinking about the first year I drove for hire without one.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Repair is moving along... My guy is shooting for Friday and as much as I like his work I'm thinking he won't be ready because he wants it perfect...

Turns out the front strut was bent and once the front bumper assembly and fender were pulled they found a few other things that need to be replaced. It's a six month old car so they are using all new Ford parts.

The other parties insurance so far is taking care of everything but have shorted me on rental days which I'll address with them after the repairs are completed.










The parts marked with "R R" are bolt in so it will be easy to fix.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I tried to create a GIF because I drop a F-Bomb when I get hit... oh well, you have been warned... F-Bomb alert!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r36z7z8jf76iav4/0512_2020_145246_005_FR_Trimx.mp4?dl=0


&#128514;


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Repair is moving along... My guy is shooting for Friday and as much as I like his work I'm thinking he won't be ready because he wants it perfect...


Did you get estimate from Ford dealership?
And how did you drive for Uber, cuz the situations like that happen literally every week.( you had a time to avoid, change the lane I mean)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Repair is moving along... My guy is shooting for Friday and as much as I like his work I'm thinking he won't be ready because he wants it perfect...
> 
> Turns out the front strut was bent and once the front bumper assembly and fender were pulled they found a few other things that need to be replaced. It's a six month old car so they are using all new Ford parts.
> 
> ...


Whats the " R.R." stand for ?
" RUH ROHHH " !


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> Did you get estimate from Ford dealership?
> And how did you drive for Uber, cuz the situations like that happen literally every week.( you had a time to avoid, change the lane I mean)


The initial estimate was by the other parties insurance adjuster who said he will write the estimate using new genuine Ford parts. Once my guy tore down the car he found more damage he submitted the additional claim using new Ford parts.

It's easy to Monday Morning QB the accident but the guy was never going to stop so there was going to be an accident. If I didn't hit the brakes he just would have hit the passenger door(s) or rear. It was a split second decision on if the guy was doing a lazy stop well past the marked limit line or not stop at all.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I tried to create a GIF because I drop a F-Bomb when I get hit... oh well, you have been warned... F-Bomb alert!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r36z7z8jf76iav4/0512_2020_145246_005_FR_Trimx.mp4?dl=0












LOL!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

My car should be ready in the next day or so and I have received payment for the entire repair plus a laughable 5 days loss of use. The stupid claims adjuster didn't even talk with me until a week after the accident and right now I am on Day 28 without my car. I would have not driven for Uber/Lyft during this time so I am not considering that.

What can I do to harass the insurance company and be a nuisance?

In the past I have used arbitration against companies that I have a dispute with and I had great success. Matter of fact I have yet to lose with regards to arbitration and that includes filing a federal lawsuit to compel arbitration (boy was that a mess for the company I went after!). Going to arbitration with the 3rd party insurance company is not possible.

It appears my only options are filing a small claims lawsuit against Goodwill and the driver. From what I can see I can't go after the 3rd party insurance company directly via arbitration or court.

Has anyone done a diminished value claim?

Goals... I would have been OK with loss of use for 14 days originally now I want loss of use for the entire time. If I have to go after someone I want to make it worth my time.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Nothing good! &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;
> 
> View attachment 460857
> 
> ...


I'd save the hassle of waiting for their insurer to pay upfront. Pay your deductible and let your insurance fight for their money through arbitration. You should get your money back within 3 months.

wasted a whole month when corporate car t-boned me. They tried to say it was a 50/50 no way.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> I'd save the hassle of waiting for their insurer to pay upfront. Pay your deductible and let your insurance fight for their money through arbitration. You should get your money back within 3 months.
> 
> wasted a whole month when corporate car t-boned me. They tried to say it was a 50/50 no way.


Isn't it too late to go with my own insurance? I already have a check from the 3rd party insurance company.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The initial estimate was by the other parties insurance adjuster who said he will write the estimate using new genuine Ford parts. Once my guy tore down the car he found more damage he submitted the additional claim using new Ford parts.
> 
> It's easy to Monday Morning QB the accident but the guy was never going to stop so there was going to be an accident. If I didn't hit the brakes he just would have hit the passenger door(s) or rear. It was a split second decision on if the guy was doing a lazy stop well past the marked limit line or not stop at all.


Looks like the brakes failed on the van, who knows the last time that thing was driven or inspected since it is a random fleet vehicle owned by Goodwill of all places.

Also that thing if fully loaded can weigh up to 8000 lbs and their driver is trying to drive it like a 3000 lb ford focus. This is a really common problem with all "light trucks" since they require no special license or training. Combine it with poor maintenance and this is what happens.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> My car should be ready in the next day or so and I have received payment for the entire repair plus a laughable 5 days loss of use. The stupid claims adjuster didn't even talk with me until a week after the accident and right now I am on Day 28 without my car. I would have not driven for Uber/Lyft during this time so I am not considering that.
> 
> What can I do to harass the insurance company and be a nuisance?
> 
> ...


Former CSAA adjuster here. If you file a complaint with the CA DOI the entire file gets upgraded into a MONSTER headache for the adjustor, and they'll do anything in their power to offer you what you want just to go away. Tell them that if you don't receive compensation in full, you'll have no choice but to file a complaint. If they keep playing games, you file. Think of it as a "Nuclear" option if they're not square with you.

http://www.insurance.ca.gov/01-consumers/101-help/


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Former CSAA adjuster here. If you file a complaint with the CA DOI the entire file gets upgraded into a MONSTER headache for the adjustor, and they'll do anything in their power to offer you what you want just to go away. Tell them that if you don't receive compensation in full, you'll have no choice but to file a complaint. If they keep playing games, you file. Think of it as a "Nuclear" option if they're not square with you.
> 
> http://www.insurance.ca.gov/01-consumers/101-help/


Nice! From what I can see the CA DOI is fairly toothless but it be a nuisance to the adjuster having to deal with the complaint?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Nice! From what I can see the CA DOI is fairly toothless but it be a nuisance to the adjuster having to deal with the complaint?


Exactly. The claim file will get a big fat "DOI" investigation label, complete with manager oversight, and the adjuster will be bending over backwards to close the file and get it out of their hair. Management, of course, will still drag their feet, but it basically puts the adjuster on your side. And since what you're asking is perfectly reasonable it just might put you over the top. Just to be clear though, it's your last line of defense if nothing else works.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

We are almost done! New wheel should arrive today and with the paintwork/color-matching doe its re-assembly time and then an alignment.

I'm guessing Friday at this point.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Has anyone done a diminished value claim?


I haven't myself, but a friend was sideswiped by a Waste Management trash truck, doing substantial damage to his nearly new Corvette ZR6 convertible. He's in the process of trying to get diminished value using a company that specializes in doing just that; here's their website:
https://www.autoloss.com/


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

No idea how much an appraisal and all that will cost, but you definitely have to bear that in mind in case you want to go that way.

And not sure how useful that would be in a case of a, let's face it, just a run-of-the-mill Fusion. Diminished value appraisers might be more useful in case of a classic/collector car.

Good luck, nevertheless, in case you decide to pursue that.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> No idea how much an appraisal and all that will cost, but you definitely have to bear that in mind in case you want to go that way.
> 
> And not sure how useful that would be in a case of a, let's face it, just a run-of-the-mill Fusion. Diminished value appraisers might be more useful in case of a classic/collector car.
> 
> Good luck, nevertheless, in case you decide to pursue that.


I figure if they are going to make me work to get just the minimum I may as well make it worth my while. The estimate part is actually not that expensive and costs can be recovered. And run-of-the-mill Fusion or not, there is a diminished value to be considered. I don't expect to become filthy rich either.

The plan for now is a certified letter with the amount that includes my loss-of-use which I will base on what they paid for five days (its now 30) and basic online estimates of the cars value pre-accident and then after. From there I will file a complaint with the CA DOI and then send another certified letter to Goodwill and the driver informing them their insurance company has failed to settle my claim. I will consider Small claims court as it costs next to nothing and it will force the insurance company to cover Goodwill... From there not sure what to expect with the outcome but a positive ruling in small claims sets up a bad faith complaint and my hope is that the insurance company will try to scare/derail me in to arbitration which is where I will really shine.

Basically I will be a nuisance and consume a lot of time, which also costs money and most of the time you find yourself in a "lets get this over with" situation


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

“The squeaky wheel gets the grease.” Good luck to you and please let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

If you got the time, might as well, I guess.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Finally! After 34 days the my car is done! From the outside I can't see any difference from before... actually it's better I had a small chip on the front and on the passenger door I was going to touch up before the accident and those are gone!

















So the car is back on the charger for the first time in over a month! I may have to turn on Lyft/Uber and do some driving this weekend!

<no I will not do that!>


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

So 35 days after the accident I consider this matter closed.

The claims adjuster had ignored my previous inquiries about why she only paid 5 days loss of use so I finally called her out and told her what I will be doing yesterday after I picked up my car. I said I will file a claim for the entire loss of use and another for Diminution In Value. I pointed out how the CA DOI in May, 2020 warned insurance companies about not offering good faith settlements with the lack of courts in session and that I would be filing a complaint against her. Finally I gave notice that I will go after her client and the driver at fault legally for my losses.

I'm sure it's just pure coincidence but first thing today I get a call (I didn't answer) and she left a message that she always planned and paying for loss of use blah blah blah and will look into my claim. Ten minutes later she called and left another message letting me know how much of a check she is issued and it covers my entire loss of use for 35 days, which was acceptable to me... :smiles:

So thanks to @Johnny Mnemonic and @Older Chauffeur for the tips, they most certainly helped me out!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Time to get back to anting, then. :thumbup: :whistling: :biggrin:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Time to get back to anting, then. :thumbup: :whistling: :biggrin:


No driving just yet. I usually only drove in Tues/Fri/Sat from the late afternoon up until when the drunks started going home. It was actually worthwhile to do so in my area. I don't think we are at that point where it makes sense to go out and I don't want to sit and cancel a bunch of cheap rides looking for a rare good one...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So 35 days after the accident I consider this matter closed.
> 
> The claims adjuster had ignored my previous inquiries about why she only paid 5 days loss of use so I finally called her out and told her what I will be doing yesterday after I picked up my car. I said I will file a claim for the entire loss of use and another for Diminution In Value. I pointed out how the CA DOI in May, 2020 warned insurance companies about not offering good faith settlements with the lack of courts in session and that I would be filing a complaint against her. Finally I gave notice that I will go after her client and the driver at fault legally for my losses.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear things worked out for you.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

So are they compensating you for diminished value?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> So are they compensating you for diminished value?


No and I'm OK with that. The loss of use for 35 days is over 1.5k and I wasn't driving for $$$ plus the car was repaired with new Ford parts and looks like it did before the accident.

I really only wanted to be a nuisance and time consumer if the claims adjuster fought me on genuine Ford parts and/or loss of use.


----------

